# New spice organizer - SO PROUD



## legend_018 (May 23, 2008)

Just a few pictures trying to show you my new spice  organizer creation. I got the case from walmart in the cosmetic section. I had  to throw out a bunch of old spices anyways so I got a bunch of new spices.   These spices fit perfectly. There is an upper section for the most common and a  lower shelf section for some other common ones. Than in the middle it's just a  free for all (a bunch of misc. spices). It can be carried anywhere, stored  anywhere. 

Our whole cabinet was full of these things "lol".  So now I can store this pretty much anywhere and it's so easy to get at the  spices.
It even has a lock and key, not that I really need  that.

Other solutions were just not that great for our kitchen. It is a decent size kitchen...but still. Just different reasons why DH and/or I didn't like the other solutions.


Mary


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 23, 2008)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> It even has a lock and key, not that I really need that.


 
Don't be to sure Miss Mary...A few days ago I was looking for my jar of Tarragon...It was no where to be found!! I threatened to lock up the spice cabinet to keep folks out of "my" spices....Later I found it in the refrigerator...Can you believe it??? I don't have a clue who could have put it there....

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## quicksilver (May 23, 2008)

*    If you have real saffron and vanilla and vanilla bean, you may want to lock them up.*

*I'd need 2. I have your standard unadulterated fair, but combine and mix alot of my own.*

*What are the metal tins? Do they come with the case?*


----------



## legend_018 (May 24, 2008)

There just watkins spices. Got them in the spice isle. I needed new spices and threw a lot of old ones a way.


----------



## quicksilver (May 24, 2008)

*     Legend018, do you see what post # this is for you?*


*6 6 6 *
** 
** 
*

 *
**​*     HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY!!!*​


----------



## Corey123 (May 24, 2008)

Even if I WERE to ge one, I'd have to find room for IT. Also, I'd probably need two of those.


----------



## legend_018 (May 24, 2008)

I have 41 spices in there. The free for all on the bottom in the middle has a bunch (some big and a bunch of those small ones that they sell at the markets (hannaford).

Next to the kitchen, we have a laundry room with some cabinets. I have it in there for now. I like that it's portable. If I make room in the kitchen, I could probably put it in one of the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Corey123 (May 24, 2008)

I don't think that would work for me because about half of my spices are in those restaurant or food-service-type plastic jars. I also got a gallon-size jar of cajiun spice.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2008)

Super cute idea, Mary! I love it!
I remember starting with one spinning spice rack, followed by two more...then I decided I needed more, and now I have a double cupboard filled....and it's too full. I think I need a spice intervention.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2008)

Clever improvisation legend! Where do you keep the case?


----------



## legend_018 (May 24, 2008)

Next to the kitchen, we have a laundry room with some cabinets. I have it in there for now. I like that it's portable. If I make room in the kitchen, I could probably put it in one of the kitchen cabinets. we do have an island with cabinets underneath.


----------



## Maplesparkle (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that's so neat, thanks for sharing the idea and pics.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 28, 2008)

GREAT idea!  Very innovative.


----------



## suziquzie (May 28, 2008)

that looks better than climbing the cabinet just off the stove while its hot!


----------

